# Pensacola headquarters for lionfish tournament May 16 & 17



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

*Pensacola headquarters for lionfish tournament **May 16 & 17*

http://www.pnj.com/story/news/local...la-lionfish-headquarters-tournament/27054061/



> Pensacola is headquarters for Florida's largest lionfish event aimed at eradicating as many of the frilly-maned invaders from our waters as possible and creating demand for its tasty, white meat.
> The inaugural Lionfish Removal and Awareness Day festival and tournament is May 16-17 at Plaza de Luna on Palafox Pier, and at nine other communities across the state — Kissimmee, Fort Pierce, Crawfordville, Panama City, Martin County, Jacksonville, Key Biscayne, Destin and Mexico Beach.
> Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission and sponsors such as Guy Harvey Magazine established the event to be celebrated the first Saturday after Mother's Day, annually, to help draw attention to the alarming lionfish issue.
> "We are thankful to all the groups that helped organize the Lionfish Removal and Awareness Day Festival and Tournament in Pensacola, as well as all those who are hosting their own events across the state," FWC Commissioner Bo Rivard stated. "These efforts will help ensure we keep the lionfish issue on the forefront of everyone's thoughts and minds."
> ...


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

$5.50 a pound??? Where do I sign up?????


----------

